# 2011 Major League Baseball season thread



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just like I do with soccer... let's talk some baseball. It may be a little early; pitchers and catchers are just now reporting to camp.

But until we really start up....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_gSWTQKE-0&feature=related


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Between the fact that the NFL bores me more and more each year and the fact that I'm a Phillies phan, you can bet I'm ready.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

We're going to have some fun this year, Nogger.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Royals to win their division this year.  

I know, John. I know. But this is the only time of year that a Royals fan can be hopeful. From the minute the season starts, it's generally down hill.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

J.M. Pierce said:


> Royals to win their division this year.
> 
> I know, John. I know. But this is the only time of year that a Royals fan can be hopeful. From the minute the season starts, it's generally down hill.


Didn't they start out pretty hot last year? Or am I misremembering (not all that uncommon any more, it seems.  )


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I think the Royals will lack in the pitching department.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I can't wait.... Go Giants!!!!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

For other Phillies phans or otherwise interested baseball fans, at 1:30 EST today the Phillies's 5 starting pitchers are supposed to "meet the media". I think I'm most interested to see what Joe Blanton has to say. 

http://philadelphia.phillies.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=phi&tcid=fb-phi-misc76


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> For other Phillies phans or otherwise interested baseball fans, at 1:30 EST today the Phillies's 5 starting pitchers are supposed to "meet the media". I think I'm most interested to see what Joe Blanton has to say.
> 
> http://philadelphia.phillies.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=phi&tcid=fb-phi-misc76


Buddy of mine who's a Phillies fan sent me the video... didn't watch much of it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The long run of division and NL championships the Braves had is now just a distant memory. The current team is mostly a bunch of overpaid non-performers.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just read that John Lackey came into Red Sox camp 10 pounds lighter. That's a huge step in the right direction.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Buddy of mine who's a Phillies fan sent me the video... didn't watch much of it.


Not much to see, really. Pretty much party-line, boring stuff. Best moment was when a reporter addressed a question to Hamels, starting off something like "As the only one of the group with a World Series ring..." at which point Hamels pointed out that Blanton had one, too (and everyone graciously laughed).


----------



## Jen Bluekissed (Jan 22, 2011)

I can't wait for Cardinals baseball to start up again and to watch Albert Pujols play again.  I'm going to be 120 years old and still talking to people about what a baseball great he is.  I just love that he is consistent, makes a difference in his community, and has integrity.  I wish more athletes would have his attitude about the game and about life.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Jen Bluekissed said:


> I can't wait for Cardinals baseball to start up again and to watch Albert Pujols play again. I'm going to be 120 years old and still talking to people about what a baseball great he is. I just love that he is consistent, makes a difference in his community, and has integrity. I wish more athletes would have his attitude about the game and about life.


I wonder if they'll give him the contract he wants, or if he'll test the free agency waters next offseason. If the latter, he'll be wooed by New York and Boston.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Go Phillies!

I've always liked the Phillies, well at least since I played 3rd base in TeeBall as a Phillie and wanted to be Mike Schmidt.

I DO like the NFL and can't wait for the draft, but I'm excited (again) for my chances at a championship this sports year, between the Phils and the Colts.  Who knows, maybe my Boilers will make a run at the NCAA, too?


----------



## Jen Bluekissed (Jan 22, 2011)

I sure hope they offer Pujols the contract that he wants and that he stays in St. Louis.  I doubt know that I'd like to ever see him in another uniform.  Once a Cardinal, always a Cardinal in my mind.  Kind of like Ozzie Smith will forever been in Red in my head.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

CAN'T wait!!!  It's a long winter in between football and baseball.  Besides, baseball = spring!

Go REDS!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jen Bluekissed said:


> I sure hope they offer Pujols the contract that he wants and that he stays in St. Louis. I doubt know that I'd like to ever see him in another uniform. Once a Cardinal, always a Cardinal in my mind. Kind of like Ozzie Smith will forever been in Red in my head.


Well, I do hope they come to an agreement and keep him there, just because I know how much it meant to me that some of my favorite players were always with the same team (Ernie Banks and Mike Schmidt, for example); but I think if the Cards give him everything he _wants_, they'll have to short-change the overall quality of the team as a result. So I hope that he and the team will be able to find a compromise that will keep him there but not force the team to lose too much other talent.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Well, I do hope they come to an agreement and keep him there, just because I know how much it meant to me that some of my favorite players were always with the same team (Ernie Banks and Mike Schmidt, for example); but I think if the Cards give him everything he _wants_, they'll have to short-change the overall quality of the team as a result. So I hope that he and the team will be able to find a compromise that will keep him there but not force the team to lose too much other talent.


If they don't pay him, someone will.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> If they don't pay him, someone will.


For sure: someone with much deeper pockets than the Cardinals's ownership will pay him more than the Cards can afford. The question comes down to whether Pujols feels that he must be the highest paid player regardless of who is paying him, or whether earning a lesser but still incredible amount of money, compared to 99.999% or so of the population, is sufficient for his overall happiness. And I'm not knocking Pujols should he decide to go for the money -- that's the "American Way" after all -- I'm just expressing my selfish desire for players to be identified with teams instead of salaries -- unless the Phillies can sign him, of course.  (Not that I see that happening since they already have an overpaid 1st baseman.)


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I heard that the Red Sox are moving to Charlotte, NC.  Any truth to that, V?


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't believe that Fitch V hasn't sent an assassin to eliminate me for making the prior post.  He must not have seen it.  Oops...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> I heard that the Red Sox are moving to Charlotte, NC. Any truth to that, V?


Not funny, David!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I love Spring Training.  It's the only time of year the Nationals haven't been eliminated from playoff contention.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> I love Spring Training. It's the only time of year the Nationals haven't been eliminated from playoff contention.


As far as you know.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Sad news about Miguel Cabrera. Hopefully he gets help. He's a great player.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> As far as you know.


Here's hoping this will be their year, but I've been following them since they were the Expos, so they have a lot of explaining to do.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Here's hoping this will be their year, but I've been following them since they were the Expos, so they have a lot of explaining to do.


They won't do much without Strasburg. I hope they don't rush him back, or he'll be another coulda, shoulda, woulda.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> They won't do much without Strasburg. I hope they don't rush him back, or he'll be another coulda, shoulda, woulda.


The problem is, he's just one guy. They still need 4 other good arms. I miss them being the expos. They didn't make the playoffs ever, but at least they competed.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And I just heard on ESPN that Strasburg had a good workout today.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

I am also a Phillies phan and looking forward to what should be a pretty good season for them. On paper the starting pitching is phenomenal...but we'll see come September. I'm also looking forward to the ballbreaking at work with my Yankee and Met fan friends!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just tell the Yankee fans that they did a great job in the offseason securing pitching.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Jim Edmonds has retired. He had a solid career.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see if the Rangers can at least be contenders for an AL champ repeat. Losing Cliff Lee won't help. I just hope last year wasn't a _total_ fluke....


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Steph H said:


> It'll be interesting to see if the Rangers can at least be contenders for an AL champ repeat. Losing Cliff Lee won't help. I just hope last year wasn't a _total_ fluke....


I neither like or dislike the Rangers but have a hunch it may be a difficult year for them. Losing Lee, screwing around with Michael Young, and Beltre signing...I dunno. Last time Beltre signed a huge multi year deal with a team (Mariners) he stunk for a few years.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Rye said:


> I neither like or dislike the Rangers but have a hunch it may be a difficult year for them. Losing Lee, screwing around with Michael Young, and Beltre signing...I dunno. Last time Beltre signed a huge multi year deal with a team (Mariners) he stunk for a few years.


Thank God the Sox only signed him for one year.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

John Fitch V said:


> Jim Edmonds has retired. He had a solid career.


Darn. I did NOT want to see him in a Reds uniform again this year. We would have wanted him 5 years ago, but he was basically worthless last season.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Jen said:


> Darn. I did NOT want to see him in a Reds uniform again this year. We would have wanted him 5 years ago, but he was basically worthless last season.


Probably why he decided to hang up the spikes.


----------



## raschatz (Feb 19, 2011)

Heard someone describe him (Edmonds) as a HOF player... I'm not thinking that will happen. Good, solid contributor, but less than 2K hits. What do you all think?


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am soooooo excited for baseball season to get here, I can hardly stand it. We are going to a spring training game in AZ-the Giants & the Padres. As a Phillies fan I would have loved to go to a Grapefruit League game, but AZ in cheaper to drive to than FL is to fly to.  
Hopefully I can see Tim Lincecum pitch, and now that Adrian Gonzalez is in Boston, the Padres aren't as much fun, but at least it's a game!!!
Bring on the Boys of Summer!!  

Back in the day my hometown had a Phillies farm team that Utley, Howard & Madson played for........Love me some Chase Utley!!


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

raschatz said:


> Heard someone describe him (Edmonds) as a HOF player... I'm not thinking that will happen. Good, solid contributor, but less than 2K hits. What do you all think?


I'd also say no. Good player...but not Hall of Famer.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Rye said:


> I'd also say no. Good player...but not Hall of Famer.


Shoeless Joe will get in before Edmonds.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd like to see Pete Rose get into the HOF but we'll see.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

div said:


> I'd like to see Pete Rose get into the HOF but we'll see.


One of these years, he will.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Saw this.... http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/mlb/news/story?id=6145286&campaign=rss&source=twitter&ex_cid=Twitter_espn_6145286


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Even Mike Schmidt has spring [training] fever: "State of the Schmidt".


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just heard about Adam Wainwright's elbow. My condolences to the Cardinals fans: what a crappy way to start spring training.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I just heard about Adam Wainwright's elbow. My condolences to the Cardinals fans: what a crappy way to start spring training.


Heard about that while I was at Starbucks today... which means that anyone thinking of drafting Wainwright in their fantasy leagues just went back to the drawing board.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Heard about that while I was at Starbucks today... which means that anyone thinking of drafting Wainwright in their fantasy leagues just went back to the drawing board.


Looks like he's going the same route as Jamie Moyer -- Tommy John surgery...


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Here's an interesting story on 2009 Cy Young winner Zach Greinke, a real headcase.

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/brewers/116781888.html


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Jon Olson said:


> Here's an interesting story on 2009 Cy Young winner Zach Greinke, a real headcase.
> 
> http://www.jsonline.com/sports/brewers/116781888.html


Since when did he change his name to Ryan Leaf?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ahhhhh the games start this weekend.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Phillies vs. Yankees today at 1pm EST on MLB Network.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Phillies vs. Yankees today at 1pm EST on MLB Network.


Watching now, thanks for the heads up. I'd rather watch a Reds game, but I'm just happy to see some baseball!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

First spring Training Game is Tomorrow lets go Rangers!!!!! have a Tx Ranger Skin on my new Kindle Graphite Love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm RIDICUOUSLY excited for the first televised Reds game that I have set up to record today, I can't wait to get home from work to watch it!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Red Sox' first TV spring game is Friday against the Yankees.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm going to miss the game; covering girls' basketball tonight.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Jon Lester to get the start on Opening Day for the Sox.

Start listing your OD starters.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't think they've made an announcement yet, but I've got to believe the Phillies will start Halladay -- at least _I_ would.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Looks like Doc is ready to start the season now and win another Cy Young. He pitched into the 8th inning today against Boston in a 4-1 victory, and is 3-0 with a 0.48 ERA in 4 spring games.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just saw this on Twitter, Noggy:

@SportsCenter SportsCenter
THIS JUST IN: Phillies closer Brad Lidge acknowledged he won't be ready for opening day.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Rye said:


> I neither like or dislike the Rangers but have a hunch it may be a difficult year for them. Losing Lee, screwing around with Michael Young, and Beltre signing...I dunno. Last time Beltre signed a huge multi year deal with a team (Mariners) he stunk for a few years.


That's the common perception, but Beltre averaged 3.4 WAR a season with the M's. He was still a productive player in the worst possible offensive environment for a hitter like him. I think he's going to have a fine year for the Rangers.

Which blows, because of course I'm a Mariners fan (team slogan: "At least it can't be as bad as last year!").


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Just saw this on Twitter, Noggy:
> 
> @SportsCenter SportsCenter
> THIS JUST IN: Phillies closer Brad Lidge acknowledged he won't be ready for opening day.


Depending on which Lidge was going to show up this year, i'm not sure if this is bad news or good.  Utley starting the season on the DL (and no idea for how long) is a bigger worry, I think, especially with Polanco having already had arm problems. Guess it's a good thing we'll be pitching 2 or 3 shutouts every week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Which blows, because of course I'm a Mariners fan (team slogan: "At least it can't be as bad as last year!").


Dude: That's the Nationals slogan! 

Can't wait for opening day . . . . wish I could go to the game. . .but I hope to have it on the radio at least.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Yankees' rotation has been set: Sabathia, Burnett, Hughes, Nova, Garcia.

Discuss.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Yankees' rotation has been set: Sabathia, Burnett, Hughes, Nova, Garcia.
> 
> Discuss.


That's, uh, nice? (Sorry, I pretty much ignore the AL until it gets much closer to October, in spite of the fact that ESPN will try to force every Yankees/Red Sox game down our throats.  )

PS: Phillies's #5 starter Blanton threw 6 shutout innings yesterday.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Thursday and Friday are looking like long days for me.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Dude: That's the Nationals slogan!


Hah, all right, the Nats can have it. Guess the M's will have to stick with "Hey, Remember 1995?"

Hope Strasburg makes it back okay. It's just not fair for a franchise like that to lose a player like that.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I... can't... wait!!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Less than 24 hours!!!  It's officially HERE!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And less than 48 for the Sox.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hooray for . . . umm . . . baseball in the snow?

Why oh why can't they schedule as many of the opening series (or two) as possible in warm-weather or domed stadium cities? (I know they want to let each team have a chance of hosting an opening day game every other year, but what's so great about hosting a baseball game in 30-40 degree weather?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

HAPPY OPENING DAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Happy Opening Day.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Life long Yankees fan here  (don't hurt me- LOL)!!!!
Opening game starts in less than an hour- CC Sabathia vs Justin Verlander- should be a good game!
I am working from home today- wearing my old Joe Torre jersey (autographed!!), waiting to throw the hot dogs on....
Derek Jeter is 74 hits away from 3000 - hoping he'll hit it in the Cubs vs Yankees series at Wrigley over Father's Day weekend (married to a Cubs fan and we have tickets for the series!!)

LET'S PLAY BALL!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

ZsuZsu said:


> Life long Yankees fan here (don't hurt me- LOL)!!!!
> Opening game starts in less than an hour- CC Sabathia vs Justin Verlander- should be a good game!
> I am working from home today- wearing my old Joe Torre jersey (autographed!!), waiting to throw the hot dogs on....
> Derek Jeter is 74 hits away from 3000 - hoping he'll hit it in the Cubs vs Yankees series at Wrigley over Father's Day weekend (married to a Cubs fan and we have tickets for the series!!)
> ...


Nah, we don't hurt Yankee fans here... we only handcuff them, string them up and throw tomatoes at them. 

It's going to be a Jeter lovefest this season: the hits record, the stolen base record, the games played record.


----------



## JonathanDAllen (Mar 30, 2011)

Nationals blackout on mlb.tv makes me unhappy boy...but they're already losing, sooo  

Regardless, Opening Day is the best day! Good luck to all the teams who have a shot this year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MLB.com Daily blog available for Kindle for $2.99 a month. . . . I'm giving it a shot with the 14 day free trial. . . . .


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> MLB.com Daily blog available for Kindle for $2.99 a month. . . . I'm giving it a shot with the 14 day free trial. . . . .


*perk*


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mid 30's with light rain right now: I'm sure Houston is glad to be opening on the road in Philly today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Mid 30's with light rain right now: I'm sure Houston is glad to be opening on the road in Philly today.


And thankfully Boston is on the road in Texas today.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

How bout that Reds comeback yesterday? And the Giants still can't hit!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Rye said:


> How bout that Reds comeback yesterday? And the Giants still can't hit!


Just a continuation of 2010.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

My Indians are getting the ever loving piss beat out of them.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I would have preferred not having to wait until the 9th to finally take the lead, but I'll take it.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

As a Reds fan, opening day was awesome!  What a GAME!  I could not be more excited about this season!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

By the way, while I wasn't at the Phillies game, I did almost feel I was there for a couple minutes: the 4 F-15's that did the fly-over flew almost directly over my house, too.  Oh, and they're calling it the first "green" fly-over.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I would have preferred not having to wait until the 9th to finally take the lead, but I'll take it.


I'm with ya there. I was very happy with the ending, but a little less anxiety for us fans would be nice!!! 
We ordered the MLB package from the cable company for the first time-so far I'm loving it!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Happy Opening Day!!!!!! My boys beat Boston on a perfect day for baseball!!!!!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Just a continuation of 2010.


I wouldn't mind that! Even though the Giants show up a little late, at least they show up. There's a reason why we say Giants baseball is "Torture" here in SF.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Watched the last two innings of my O's win over Tampa. I'm not a huge baseball fan but if B-more can start to turn things around a little I might get into it more. It was painful trying to watch their games last year. I'm glad they won their opener, even though a blown call helped them out a little. The announcers seemed to think they played a pretty good game so maybe things are starting to look up.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but what's the best way to watch games when you don't have cable?  And would prefer not to spend every night of the summer in a bar.  I have an over the air antenna and computer.  

We subscribed to MLB.com last year and paid for it but they blacked out most of the games which made it a waste in my eyes.  

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

kindlequeen said:


> Slightly off topic, but what's the best way to watch games when you don't have cable? And would prefer not to spend every night of the summer in a bar. I have an over the air antenna and computer.
> 
> We subscribed to MLB.com last year and paid for it but they blacked out most of the games which made it a waste in my eyes.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!


Well, you can always get the GameDay Audio package, so you can listen to your favorite team's radio announcers. They don't black those out. $20, every game. I'm getting it as soon as I activate my new debit card.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> Happy Opening Day!!!!!! My boys beat Boston on a perfect day for baseball!!!!!


You guys have a good hitting team, and Lester was off. I'm not surprised; he stinks in April.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thursday wasn't so good:  Nats lost, Yanks won. . . .but what a comeback for the Reds so good on them!

Friday was better:  Boston and the Mets lost and the O's won!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thursday wasn't so good: Nats lost, Yanks won. . . .but what a comeback for the Reds so good on them!
> 
> Friday was better: Boston and the Mets lost and the O's won!


Blah.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

metal134 said:


> My Indians are getting the ever loving p*ss beat out of them.


On Bob Feller Tribute Day, too. That score was not exactly a pitcher's dual, was it? The Cardinals had lousy hitting for their first game and lost in extra innings, but the Mariners won their first game - Woo Hoo!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

crebel said:


> On Bob Feller Tribute Day, too. That score was not exactly a pitcher's dual, was it? The Cardinals had lousy hitting for their first game and lost in extra innings, but the Mariners won their first game - Woo Hoo!


Big complete game for Felix, especially after getting rocked in the first inning by Willingham.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I forgot, when mentioning the Cardinals game and their pitiful hitting.  Halliday was the ONLY consistent hitter and then had an emergency appendectomy after the game, not a good start to the season for my Cardinals at all.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Sean!  I'll check it out.  A little sad that I missed Belt's big hit last night but today's game is on Fox so I get to enjoy some baseball!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Ahh, opening day. The one day of the season Mariners fans can feel good about themselves. Felix pitched the first opening day complete game in franchise history!

They're hanging with Oakland's ace tonight so far, too. 162-0!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Phillies are now on pace to win 162 this year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So are the Orioles! 


and Boston is on pace to lose 162. . . .


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

This is what an aneurysm feels like, doesn't it?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> This is what an aneurysm feels like, doesn't it?


I'm not sure. All I know is Ryan Howard's 3-run home run to deep center a minute ago felt really good. 

PS: Just followed up by Ben Francisco's solo shot.  I can't wait until we get healthy!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

After watching Fausto Carmona and Carlos Carrasco get the ever loving snot beat out of them, it was good to see Justin Masterson go out and lock it down today.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ugh...I can't watch baseball on ESPN: way too much yapping by the commentators while the game is going on.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Ugh...I can't watch baseball on ESPN: way too much yapping by the commentators while the game is going on.


I'll tell you... I watched Baseball Tonight before the game. Orel had me crying. He was one of my favorite pitchers when I was a kid.

And congrats to Worcester, Mass.'s Tim Collins, a reliever with the Royals, who earned his first Major League victory yesterday.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't even watch Baseball Tonight anymore. I find the MLB Network so much better! I like their analysts better too! I generally stay away from ESPN all the time now unless it's a game being played I want to watch.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Rye said:


> I don't even watch Baseball Tonight anymore. I find the MLB Network so much better! I like their analysts better too! I generally stay away from ESPN all the time now unless it's a game being played I want to watch.


Yeah, MLBN has done a great job overall in getting good "talkers". I especially enjoy Harold Reynolds and Mitch Williams, but pretty much all the ex-players they have are entertaining and informative and seem like they'd be fun to hang out with.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

And a 3 game sweep over the Brewers is a GREAT way for my Reds to start the season!!  Plus with the Cards at 1-3, it's starting out GOOD!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The Sox need to dig themselves out of the hole tonight.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Jen said:


> And a 3 game sweep over the Brewers is a GREAT way for my Reds to start the season!! Plus with the Cards at 1-3, it's starting out GOOD!!!


   I love you too, Jen!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mets come to town tonight. I'd gladly give up one, maybe even two of the wins against Houston if I could then guarantee we'd sweep the Mets.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

crebel said:


> I love you too, Jen!


Oh NO! Say you're not a Cards fan!!! I guess we can still be friends.......
(PS - we're 4-0! Enjoy that 2-3  )


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Jen said:


> Oh NO! Say you're not a Cards fan!!! I guess we can still be friends.......
> (PS - we're 4-0! Enjoy that 2-3  )


Thank goodness I'm not losing a friend over baseball! Yes, my wonderful DH actually had my Dad add something about cheering for the Cardinals and the Bears to our wedding vows. I'm also a die-hard Mariners' fan (yes, they have that same lovely 2-3 start to the season). I am not, however, a fair weather fan, so I will keep trudging along.

There are only two baseball teams I actively cheer against, and the Reds are not one of them. Congrats on their great start - enjoy!


----------



## LouisEagle (Mar 28, 2011)

Going to see Buck's Birds play the Tigers tonight as we go for 5 - 0.
This is our year. Orioles' Magic is back.
Great young pitching, power lineup, superb defense and a first class manager.
Louis Eagle Warrior


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Going for 6-0 today!!!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm one loss away from curling up in the fetal position and sucking my thumb.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

*Sighs*


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> I'm one loss away from curling up in the fetal position and sucking my thumb.


May I join you? Might as well be a Cubs fan...sigh


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, sweep those Red Sox!  Better not get too cocky though, it's only 4-2 and there's 156 to go.  They'll be under .500 soon enough.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Hopefully it doesn't come to this: the worst overall start by the Red Sox is 3-16 in 1932. This is a Red Sox team that went 43-111, the worst team in club history. They won three games in a row twice, against the White Sox (a team that didn't fare much better). If they lose against the Yankees today, it'll be their worst start since 1945 (0-. 0-6 matches the starts of the 1905 and 1927 Red Sox.

Red Sox are hitting .181, the Rays are hitting .145.

So, discussion time: Which team, Boston or Tampa, has the best shot of coming close, or breaking, the 1988 Orioles' season-opening worst 0-21?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> ...
> So, discussion time: Which team, Boston or Tampa, has the best shot of coming close, or breaking, the 1988 Orioles' season-opening worst 0-21?


The Rays. They definitely have problems talent-wise, whereas the BoSox are just having trouble between-the-ears-wise. One good game could break them out of their slump, whereas the Rays may be slumping all year.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And if the Rays didn't have it bad enough already, it looks like Manny won't be Manny any more.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sean Sweeney said:



> Hopefully it doesn't come to this: the worst overall start by the Red Sox is 3-16 in 1932. This is a Red Sox team that went 43-111, the worst team in club history. They won three games in a row twice, against the White Sox (a team that didn't fare much better). If they lose against the Yankees today, it'll be their worst start since 1945 (0-. 0-6 matches the starts of the 1905 and 1927 Red Sox.
> 
> Red Sox are hitting .181, the Rays are hitting .145.
> 
> So, discussion time: Which team, Boston or Tampa, has the best shot of coming close, or breaking, the 1988 Orioles' season-opening worst 0-21?


The Red Sox will be just fine. They will win 90+ games as usual when it's all said and done. The Rays have a lot of questios, especially with the latest (and, I guess last) in the Manny saga. But they won't even touch 0-21.

Speaking of Manny, how could you be so dumb? Then again, look who I'm talking about. Taking steroids after you've already been caught? What a dumbass. Once upon a time, he was a stone cold lock for the HOF. Now, good luck getting in Manny, cause you're gonna need it.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

The Giants' home opener today was torture all over again!  Man, what a game.  Beautiful weather, amazing pre-game show with Brian Wilson raising the World Series Champs flag over AT&T park, nail biter of a game.  Only wish I could have been there in person!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> The Rays. They definitely have problems talent-wise, whereas the BoSox are just having trouble between-the-ears-wise. One good game could break them out of their slump, whereas the Rays may be slumping all year.


As it turns out, 0-21 is safe for another year. Thankfully the Sox found their bats.

As for Manny.... .312 lifetime average. 555 homers. For anyone else, that would mean Cooperstown. I don't think he's going to make it now.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> As it turns out, 0-21 is safe for another year. Thankfully the Sox found their bats.
> 
> As for Manny.... .312 lifetime average. 555 homers. For anyone else, that would mean Cooperstown. I don't think he's going to make it now.


He *might* have gotten away with the first offense as far as the HOF goes, though that is quite debatable. The second time probably effectively reduced his chances of making the HOF to zero. He was a great talent and hard worker, but his decision-making left a lot to be desired.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Got the Yanks and the Sox on. . . .can't be sad the Sox are losing.  Can only be sad that it's the Yanks that are winning.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Got the Yanks and the Sox on. . . .can't be sad the Sox are losing. Can only be sad that it's the Yanks that are winning.


I missed the whole thing: for the reason, see the thump thread.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Can't wait to see the Giants ring ceremony in about a 1/2 hour.... last night's opening game was crazy!  The DH and I decided to stop in at a sports bar on a whim for the bottom of the 9th and boy are we glad we did!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Boy this whole era has just totally screwed up the HOF.  Think of all the names that should be sure-fire locks that might not get in (Barry Bonds, Manny Ramirez, Roger Clemens, Mark McGuire, etc.). For years, we talked about the fact that the all-time hits leader was not in the Hall of Fame. Now we're staring at the very real possibility of a HOF without the all-time hits leader, the all home run leader and a guy with SEVEN freaking Cy Youngs.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

And my Tribe keeps rolling!  I want so badly to get excited over this start, but I know better.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Torture!  I wonder what it's like in my brother's house right now.... he's a die hard Giants fan and his wife's a St. Louis fan.... I'm sure it's not pretty!!!!!


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

metal134 said:


> And my Tribe keeps rolling! I want so badly to get excited over this start, but I know better.


Why not enjoy it? Even if it doesn't last....at least they're giving you hope! More than Mets fans have right now!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh,I am enjoying it.  I'm just not holding my breath that it's going to last.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Waiting until the end of this homestand to say anything. 2-7 is still not a good start... but we have the Rays and the Jays this week. So my hope -- note I say hope -- that we'll be close to .500 in a week.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

metal134 said:


> And my Tribe keeps rolling! I want so badly to get excited over this start, but I know better.


Exactly, you were playing the Mariners. Those victories should come with an asterisk next to them. Half our team doesn't understand that scoring runs is a legal move.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Waiting until the end of this homestand to say anything. 2-7 is still not a good start... but we have the Rays and the Jays this week. So my hope -- note I say hope -- that we'll be close to .500 in a week.


Umm...well...I sure hope for your sake something more important came up for you this evening and you weren't able to watch the game. 

One has to wonder: does this mean the pundits can no longer call the AL East the strongest division in MLB? If not, which would you say is? (Or is it still too early to consider such things?)


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Another win. I will not get my hopes up. I will not.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Umm...well...I sure hope for your sake something more important came up for you this evening and you weren't able to watch the game.
> 
> One has to wonder: does this mean the pundits can no longer call the AL East the strongest division in MLB? If not, which would you say is? (Or is it still too early to consider such things?)


Dude, I turned the game on and it was already 3-0 Tampa. Two pitches later or something like that, it was 7-0. I couldn't believe my eyes. I seriously want to find a way to deport Dice K. That was just awful; a hold-your-nose-or-you-may-die pitching performance. I've seen Little Leaguers pitch better than Dice.

Of course, we can't release him. We're stuck with him and his contract for a couple more years. Yet once we release him, he'll go to the Yankees and beat the crap out of us. Like Clemens did in 1997 when he went to Toronto.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> ...Of course, we can't release him. We're stuck with him and his contract for a couple more years. Yet once we release him, he'll go to the Yankees and beat the crap out of us. Like Clemens did in 1997 when he went to Toronto.


Or The Babe? 

Good new, the Rays may start selling pitchers before long, so maybe the BoSox can pick up one of them.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Or The Babe?
> 
> Good new, the Rays may start selling pitchers before long, so maybe the BoSox can pick up one of them.


He wasn't a pitcher in New York. Difference.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

At some point, if the Bosox don't figure it out and win a game now and then, I expect I might actually feel sorry for 'em.

But right now I'm rather gleeful.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

We've lost two games... to freaking TAMPA. For the record, I've put out an APB for the real Sox.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

At least the Sox can't lose tonight.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Barry Bonds has been found guilty of obstruction of justice... mistrial on the other three charges.

So, if I am reading baseball-reference.com accurately, this would be the 2559th walk of Barry Bonds' career... and I wonder if he was cleared with this, or creamed....


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm a Cardinals fan to my very core. 

So far it's not looking too promising, but it's a long season. If we don't start hitting, it could be a VERY long season.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Doug DePew said:


> I'm a Cardinals fan to my very core.
> 
> So far it's not looking too promising, but it's a long season. If we don't start hitting, it could be a VERY long season.


I know how you feel.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sean Sweeney said:


> At least the Sox can't lose tonight.


I guess they're not playing? 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Doug DePew said:


> I'm a Cardinals fan to my very core.
> 
> So far it's not looking too promising, but it's a long season. If we don't start hitting, it could be a VERY long season.


At least they found their bats last night. Hopefully that will give them a much needed boost.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

crebel said:


> At least they found their bats last night. Hopefully that will give them a much needed boost.


We've done this same thing the last couple seasons. They put up FIFTEEN!! It seems like the Cards score ten runs or one. We wasted a ton of terrific starting pitching last year by not giving run support.

I hope they level out and just start consistently scoring. With a lineup as good as they have, there's no reason we shouldn't be able to score. With a starting rotation as good as we have (even minus Wainright), there's no reason we can't win.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Doug DePew said:


> I hope they level out and just start consistently scoring. With a lineup as good as they have, there's no reason we shouldn't be able to score. With a starting rotation as good as we have (even minus Wainright), there's no reason we can't win.


From your lips to God's ears.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Back-to-back complete game victories (Halladay and Lee). Now the pressure is on Oswalt to continue the streak tomorrow.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Back-to-back complete game victories (Halladay and Lee). Now the pressure is on Oswalt to continue the streak tomorrow.


Very impressed. Gives the bullpen a break.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

J.M. Pierce said:


> Royals to win their division this year.
> 
> I know, John. I know. But this is the only time of year that a Royals fan can be hopeful. From the minute the season starts, it's generally down hill.


I just decided to give this thread a peek, and look what I find. A Royals fan who has no faith in his team? Don't worry, as you're probably in the majority. I realize that you have probably posted to this thread a number of times since this inital post, and I promise that I'll read the entire thread later today. I'm short on time now, though, and had to get my 2 cents in.

I, for one, never give up on them, although their seasons have been pretty lackluster for a long time. Looks like they're off to a very good start this season. Hope they can keep it going. (Poor Boston. I've been a Red Sox fan since the late 60's, when my mom and dad would take me to KC to watch the A's play the Red Sox (loved double-headers on Sundays). I became a Tony Conigliaro fan early on.)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I just decided to give this thread a peek, and look what I find. A Royals fan who has no faith in his team? Don't worry, as you're probably in the majority. I realize that you have probably posted to this thread a number of times since this inital post, and I promise that I'll read the entire thread later today. I'm short on time now, though, and had to get my 2 cents in.
> 
> I, for one, never give up on them, although their seasons have been pretty lackluster for a long time. Looks like they're off to a very good start this season. Hope they can keep it going. (Poor Boston. I've been a Red Sox fan since the late 60's, when my mom and dad would take me to KC to watch the A's play the Red Sox (loved double-headers on Sundays). I became a Tony Conigliaro fan early on.)


Wooohooo! Another Boston fan to share my misery this April!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Wooohooo! Another Boston fan to share my misery this April!


Ahhh, the irony. The Royals are playing pretty well and the Red Sox are in the tank. Who knew? It's a long season, though.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know where the Indians will end up this season, but this much I know; Justin Masterson is for real.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

metal134 said:


> I don't know where the Indians will end up this season, but this much I know; Justin Masterson is for real.


You're welcome.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sean Sweeney said:


> You're welcome.


  Hey, we had to get SOMETHING for Victor Martinez.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

crebel said:


> From your lips to God's ears.


Five in a row with fourteen or more hits...first time they've done that since the Gashouse Gang in 1930!!

Maybe God was listening??


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

metal134 said:


> Hey, we had to get SOMETHING for Victor Martinez.


True. Not like he's with us any longer, so we traded a good pitcher for a loan.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I decided to take a peek here.  I didn't read the whole thread so I don't know if I am the sole Rockies fan.  They have the best record (thus far).  My hubbie and I saw two of their spring training games in Arizona.  We live in Colorado and have been fans for a long time.  I love Tulo (have his jersey) and Cargo.  We are expecting great things this season!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Stormy here today. Hopefully that means we're postponed until another series, and then Hamels can pitch tomorrow with an extra day's rest, and we can then skip Blanton's next start.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

prairiesky said:


> I decided to take a peek here. I didn't read the whole thread so I don't know if I am the sole Rockies fan. They have the best record (thus far). My hubbie and I saw two of their spring training games in Arizona. We live in Colorado and have been fans for a long time. I love Tulo (have his jersey) and Cargo. We are expecting great things this season!


We allow everyone in here, so no worries.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> We allow everyone in here, so no worries.


Except Yankees fans -- nobody likes them.

Just kidding.

Or am I?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Love the 11 a.m. Sox game.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Love the 11 a.m. Sox game.


Is that because of the Marathon and/or Patriot's Day?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Both.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Angels in town starting tonight for my Rangers


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm excited because the Royals are playing Cleveland at home (3 games, I think). Cleveland's in first, with the Royals in 2nd and 1 game out of at least a tie for first. Sweeping Cleveland would be a fantastic thing! We'll see what happens.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nationals sweep. . . .good baseball day in Nats Town yesterday.   They're starting pitching has been SOLID!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't believe how hard of a time the Pirates have been giving us!  Hopefully we even out the series tonight.  

I already have a bet going for the Reds Cards series this weekend, I'm excited for that!!  I love good competition - especially when I have money on it!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I wasn't able to make it to the bar to see the Giants game tonight (I don't get cable).  What's going on?  7 hits and 8 runs?  This seems out of proportion to me.  I anticipated the Rockies giving us a challenge!  (I don't mean this to be snide, I personally love seeing us play talented teams.)

Sorry prairiesky!  This must be painful for you!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Painful, yes.  After coming back in the 8th yesterday, today is very, very sad.  I didn't watch today, but i heard that Lincicum (spelling?) was on his game.  Not to worry, tomorrow is another day.  12 and 4 not bad so far!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm excited because the Royals are playing Cleveland at home (3 games, I think). Cleveland's in first, with the Royals in 2nd and 1 game out of at least a tie for first. Sweeping Cleveland would be a fantastic thing! We'll see what happens.


Actually, it's a 4 game series. And so much for that sweep, eh.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I think I'm allowed to breathe again after taking three of four from Toronto....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Phillies fun(?) fact: With the exception of the opening series when they swept Houston, the Phillies have lost the first game of every other series so far this year and then won the remaining games in each. So it should be safe to bet the house and farm that they'll win the next two games against the Brewers, since the Brewers beat the Phils last night. (It also doesn't hurt that Halladay and Lee should be the starters for the Phillies.  )

PS: I had a small version of Sean's relief yesterday, too, when Joe Blanton managed to pitch like the decent pitcher he's been, even if he didn't get a win.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Splitting in Oakland... *sighs*


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, we (Rockies) took 1 of 3 with the Giants.  We meet many more times this season, so should be interesting.  We are still 3 games ahead of them.  So, that feels pretty good so far.  IMO they are the team to beat.  Go Rocks!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I missed the first two games of the series with Anaheim, but I'm glad they've won. And I guess there was a no-hit attempt last night? 

I was cuddling with my Kindle last night, so I didn't get to watch MLB Tonight.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> I missed the first two games of the series with Anaheim, but I'm glad they've won. And I guess there was a no-hit attempt last night?
> 
> I was cuddling with my Kindle last night, so I didn't get to watch MLB Tonight.


Phillies pitched their second shutout in as many days versus the offensively challenged Padres.  However, as we only scored a total of 5 runs in those games, the bad news is we almost _had_ to pitch shutouts.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Sox sweep out Anaheim for the first time in Anaheim in nearly 31 years! Five wins in a row! Streak of 19 consecutive scoreless innings!

Watch out Orel?


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been trying to contain my optimism about the Indians early in the season, but it's getting harder and harder.  At 18-8, they are really starting to make a case.  Especially because they are already 9.0 games upon Minnesota and Chicago and it'snot even May yet.  And the kid, Alex White, looked OK in his ML debut.  He had his struggles, but pitched well enough to keep things under control.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

metal134 said:


> I've been trying to contain my optimism about the Indians early in the season, but it's getting harder and harder. At 18-8, they are really starting to make a case. Especially because they are already 9.0 games upon Minnesota and Chicago and it'snot even May yet. And the kid, Alex White, looked OK in his ML debut. He had his struggles, but pitched well enough to keep things under control.


Your Indians left their mark on my Royals in the last series. My Royals were hot tonight, though, with their 8-run bottom of the 8th (with 2 outs, I think). I missed the run that broke the 2-2 tie, as I was in my car and had interference on my radio. By the time I got into the house, the score had just become 4-2. Great game!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Rocks finish April 17-8.  Yipee!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> Rocks finish April 17-8. Yipee!


Phillies: 18-8 
Mets: 11-16


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Wait, the Mariners took two out of three from Boston at Fenway? What is this "win-ning" the M's are suddenly doing? I'm not sure that's legal.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Royals sweep Minnesota. Last 2 games: 11-2 and 10-3!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Man, would have guessed this little fact would come to fruition going into the season; the Indians finished with the best April in franchise history with 18 wins and Minnesota had their worst April in franchise history with 17 losses.  If you gave me 1,000,000-1 odds that Cleveland would be 10 games up on Minnesota and Chicago on May 1, I would not have taken that bet.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Rau-u-u-u-u-u-ul! Ibanez apparently is glad April is over and he's now red-hot in May (as are the Phillies).


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm sorry, I can't hold back my optimism forever.  The Indians are for real.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

metal134 said:


> I'm sorry, I can't hold back my optimism forever. The Indians are for real.


 
At the expense of my suddenly terrible Reds. Dislike. 
Any other time I'd be happy for them!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jen said:


> At the expense of my suddenly terrible Reds. Dislike.
> Any other time I'd be happy for them!


And the Reds go from the proverbial frying pan to fire tonight: after facing the team with the best record in the majors, they start a series with the 2nd best team tonight. And Chase Utley's back with the Phillies.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a feeling you'd pop in!  We'll see, we swept the Cardinals last week so anything can happen. We aren't playing well though.  

You are an exception and I mean no offense, but I forgot for a minute how obnoxious Phillies fans are!  Booing Scott Rolen?  Why?!  I had a Phillies fan tell me at the playoff game in Cincinnati last year that if I wore my Reds shirt in Philly I'd get my behind kicked even though I'm a girl.  Nice!  And in my team's city!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am a Chicago White Sox fan.  It was a dreadful start to the season, but things are picking up a bit right now.  However, neither Chicago team, I expect, is going to set MLB on fire.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jen said:


> I had a feeling you'd pop in! We'll see, we swept the Cardinals last week so anything can happen. We aren't playing well though.
> 
> You are an exception and I mean no offense, but I forgot for a minute how obnoxious Phillies fans are! Booing Scott Rolen? Why?! I had a Phillies fan tell me at the playoff game in Cincinnati last year that if I wore my Reds shirt in Philly I'd get my behind kicked even though I'm a girl. Nice! And in my team's city!


The whole "Santa got booed in Philadelphia" thing is mostly exaggerated, in my experience. Yes, they'll boo you if dog it, say stupid things to the press and so forth; but they'll also cheer you like crazy if you're a hard worker (and have at least _some_ positive results). But Philly is like any other big city: there are good people and bad people. I've been at Phillies/Mets games where fans in Mets shirts/hats survived just fine (and the Mets are our main rival), but it would be asking for trouble to bad-mouth the Phillies players and boo them while in the middle of a bunch of blue-collar Philadelphians who'd had a few beers.

But having grown up in NW Ohio and going to school a few miles from Cincy (Miami U) and knowing a lot of Reds fans in my time, the cities _are_ different: not only is Philly quite a bit bigger, but more high-energy (not at NYC levels, but a lot closer to that than it is to Cincy or, say, St. Louis). So everything is magnified, both the highs and the lows.

However, if a Giants fan can get beat up at Dodgers Stadium of all places -- some of the most laid-back fans around -- who knows what some idiots might do anywhere?

As far as Rolen, he had some great years here and was much appreciated and a fan favorite. However, when he decided to leave, he burnt a lot of bridges here -- actually, his _father_ did most of the burning, as he was acting as Scott's agent (don't know if he still does) and said a lot of derogatory things about the team ownership and management as I recall, talked about what a difficult city it was to play in and so forth. Jason Werth left after last year for the big bucks, and at his first game here a week or two ago got a mostly positive reception for his first at bat. (Yes, there were a few boos, but I think some Philly fans will boo now simply because all the national sportscasters keep talking about how much they boo.  )


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't realize he left with bad blood.  I don't remember them booing him last year though, but maybe I'm just forgetting.  Every team has those fans, obviously - I just feel like with the Phillies more than any other team there are more of them!  I mean, who randomly threatens a girl in her own stadium?!  I have NEVER had that happen before.  But, they are obviously enthusiastic - what is it, 175 consecutive sell outs or something like that?  That is impressive.  So was the whipping you gave us last night!  I am NOT looking forward to the next 3 games.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

More entertaining game tonight. The Reds did what they had to do, beating the replacement pitcher -- who _does_ look like he should make it as a big leaguer, mind you, but is not in the same stratosphere as the next two you'll be facing.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW.  19 innings!  That was one heck of a game.  I'm exhausted today though, I certainly didn't mean to stay up past 1 watching baseball to wake up at 6 this morning!  Good win, although we sure gave you a run for your money.  MUCH better than the last time we faced!  
It was nice to see Halladay is human   !


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm still half asleep.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2011/06/jim-riggleman-resigns.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just when the Nats start doing well. . . .I was at the game to day -- great ninth inning. . . .everyone excited.  Then we're sitting in the car listening to the radio while waiting for our turn to exit and heard the news.  

Just wow.

The most useful suggestion so far is to make Pudge a Player Manager.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Would appreciate any and all votes for Jacoby Ellsbury for All-Star outfielder for the American League.  Not only is he having a super year, he's a local (and extremely down to earth) boy!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just when the Nats start doing well. . . .I was at the game to day -- great ninth inning. . . .everyone excited. Then we're sitting in the car listening to the radio while waiting for our turn to exit and heard the news.
> 
> Just wow.
> 
> The most useful suggestion so far is to make Pudge a Player Manager.


I heard Davey Johnson's name bandied about. That would be great.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And I wonder if Earl Weaver or John MacNamara have checked their voice mail lately....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Good to see the Red Sox figured out how to beat the freaking PIRATES.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Good to see the Red Sox figured out how to beat the freaking PIRATES.


Good news: Halladay pitched yesterday and Oswalt is injured, so it looks like you get Worley for one of the games, though the kid has been holding his own so far. Beckett vs. Lee and Lester vs. Hamels have the potential for great match-ups, though.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Good news: Halladay pitched yesterday and Oswalt is injured, so it looks like you get Worley for one of the games, though the kid has been holding his own so far. Beckett vs. Lee and Lester vs. Hamels have the potential for great match-ups, though.


I may actually watch those games... depends on how much work I get done today, but I don't think I'll get much done.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dodgers declare bankruptcy...

http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/06/27/the-dodgers-file-for-bankruptcy/

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cliff Lee: 3rd consecutive complete game shutout!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Cliff Lee: 3rd consecutive complete game shutout!


I followed along on Twitter, and I have to say my hiney hole clenched at least three times.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Jon Lester, left lat strain... pressing the panic button.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been so baseball'd out from covering the teens and little kids that MLB has been an afterthought. 

Sox wailed on Kansas City (Royals' reliever Tim Collins, of Worcester MA, had his dream come true on Tuesday, pitching on the Fenway mound) and are now three games up on the Yanks.

The big news yesterday was Carlos Beltran going to the Giants. Does this tilt the National League to San Francisco?

And Ervin Santana with a no no.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Just had to put in a word for my sad-and-sorry Seattle Mariners--you know times are tough if the only way you can get ESPN coverage is to *break your 17-game losing streak*!!!!

We're having a bad decade, but have you seen our ballpark? It's amazing.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm really kicking myself. And probably will be for the rest of my life.  You see, I have always wanted to see a Majot League no hitter in person.  I thought about going to the Angels-Indians game on Tuesday, but because I didn't fall asleep till late and it was a 12:00 game, I passed.  Well, Irving Santana threw a no-hitter.  I wil probably never get that chance again.


----------



## BrianPBorcky (Aug 7, 2011)

metal134 said:


> I'm really kicking myself. And probably will be for the rest of my life. You see, I have always wanted to see a Majot League no hitter in person. I thought about going to the Angels-Indians game on Tuesday, but because I didn't fall asleep till late and it was a 12:00 game, I passed. Well, Irving Santana threw a no-hitter. I wil probably never get that chance again.


Wow, that's tough.

I had a personal streak where whenever I went to a game, my team one. The Phillies (and to cross contaminate with football, the Eagles) never lost. I went to the Mets-Phillies game at Citi Field right before Memorial Day. The Phillies sat half their starters -- Raul Ibanez was batting cleanup pre hot streak -- and Vance Worley gave up eight in two innings. Not fun.

The rest of the season... well


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone still paying attention to the season?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I paid attention to the Nats winning their series against the Phillies last weekend.   (Yeah, I know they lost the next series to the DiamondBacks, but they're not in last place so it's a good year!)

And RIP Mike Flannagan. . . . . . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

All of us Philly fans are still paying attention, of course.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

NogDog said:


> All of us Philly fans are still paying attention, of course.


Absolutely!! And I HATE that the Yankees had 3 grand slams in one game today. YUCK


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

kjn33 said:


> Absolutely!! And I HATE that the Yankees had 3 grand slams in one game today. YUCK


You may hate it, but you still have to tip your hat to them. Amazing feat, never been done before.

Red Sox hitting the tar out of the ball right now. Adrian looks like he's back to his old self, making up for lost time.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Time to revive this thread. 

Hearty congratulations to the Detroit Tigers for clinching the AL Central. We here in Seattle continue to mourn trading away the awesome Doug Fister, who's now gone 6-1 since he went to Detroit. Felix Hernandez must be kicking his agent!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a baseball fan from London, England. There are more of us than you'd imagine, because one of our TV channels screens MLB games late at night. But we don't get the full skinny over here in the UK, and so I'm finding this thread seriously interesting.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Tony Richards said:


> I'm a baseball fan from London, England. There are more of us than you'd imagine, because one of our TV channels screens MLB games late at night. But we don't get the full skinny over here in the UK, and so I'm finding this thread seriously interesting.


And there are more football fans here than the English think, too.

Heading to Fenway in a few hours for my third game of the season. Seriously, my third game. It feels like 1993 all over again, except 30 degrees cooler.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Those Red Sox...  Sigh.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> Those Red Sox... Sigh.


Went to the game yesterday. Here's what I learned: 1. I love the anonymity of the Back Bay Fens. 2. Drunken Rays fans who throw punches and instigate get their butt hauled out of Fenway. 3. Every time I see Darnell McDonald in right, I totally want JD Drew to play instead. 4. Saltalamacchia can't catch a cold. 5. Saltalamacchia's throwing to Beacon Hill again. 6. Rally caps don't mean anything when your team can't hit its way out of a wet paper bag right now. And 7. For most of the past two weeks (and most of the past month), the Sox totally have offensive amnesia when they have runners in scoring position.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Anyone still paying attention to the season?


I definately am!!!!!! I just keep forgetting to check this thread


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> I definately am!!!!!! I just keep forgetting to check this thread


It's OK, real life gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

1 1/2 games. That could be erased today.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

2 zip already and it is only the first inning. Sox do not deserve the post season.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Down to half a game.

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/7018919/washington-nationals-stephen-strasburg-innings-limit-2012

I so don't see this happening.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Sigh...

Hope the Cards can catch the Braves.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Glad the Phillies finally broke out of their post-clinching doldrums. Hopefully the excitement of the upcoming series with Atlanta will perk up their competitive juices (and help Spotsmom and the Cards).


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

When you team (Mariners) is eliminated in May (or at least that's what it feels like), you have a lot of time to grow fond of other teams.

Go Rays, Phillies, Rangers, Tigers, and Braves! The odds are good I'm going to enjoy this post-season.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

14 innings!!!  Our local boy is the hero of the night!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Say what you will about Verlander winning 24 and the argument that he'll win the MVP, but come on... without Jacoby Ellsbury, the Red Sox aren't even in the wild card lead.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

National League wild card race is getting pretty exciting!  Go Phillies, stomp the Braves tonight!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Go Phillies indeed!!!

Sean's right- without Jacoby this year Boston would never be where they are (which isn't the greatest at the moment),


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

crebel said:


> National League wild card race is getting pretty exciting! Go Phillies, stomp the Braves tonight!


Sorry, I have to disagree. Braves need to stomp the Phillies and Houston needs to beat the Cards.

Having said that, I don't expect it to happen and the way the Braves have played lately, they probably don't deserve to win. But if they don't win the wild card, then I almost have to hope it could be anyone but the Cards.

(Ducking for cover now.)


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Ooooooooo, I feel trouble brewing!!!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Go Cards!!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Ooooooooo, I feel trouble brewing!!!


I'd been quiet all year. I just couldn't resist any longer.

Now it has gotten me curious as to why my dad's side of the family were so anti-Cardinals. Unfortunately, I don't think there is anyone still alive who would know.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

loonlover said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree. Braves need to stomp the Phillies and Houston needs to beat the Cards.
> 
> Having said that, I don't expect it to happen and the way the Braves have played lately, they probably don't deserve to win. But if they don't win the wild card, then I almost have to hope it could be anyone but the Cards.
> 
> (Ducking for cover now.)


No need to duck for cover, we can be friendly rivals! Braves currently leading Phillies 2-1 and no score for Cards vs. Houston.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Glad to see the thread lively.... big win for the Sox last night. It all comes down to tonight... hopefully not tomorrow.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The Yankees won't be doing the Sox any favors tonight as they start that absolutely fantastic pitcher Dellin Betances against Tampa. Yeah, I have no bleeping clue who he is, either.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It also comes down to tonight for the Braves and Cardinals for the wild card spot.  Or a play-off game between them if they both win tonight.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

At least the Braves won't be facing Cliff Lee tonight.  And I have to say, I had mixed feelings when they faced him Monday night.  After all, he is from just down the road apiece.  And appears to be one of the really good guys in baseball.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

What a day for baseball!!!  Both wildcards to be decided, or may go to a one-game playoff tomorrow.  Nail biting time!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG!  I have a sore throat, I can't keep screaming at the tv like this.  What exciting games for the wildcard spots.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

The two biggest September combacks in MLB history:

2011 Cardinals 10 1/2 games
2011 Rays 9 games

No need for tiebreaker games. It's all over but the cryin'. 

What a game. What a night. What a September. What a season. I love this game. It just doesn't get any better than halfway empty playoff brackets until the last night of the season. 

Now I have to watch my e-mail for NLCS tickets. I can't make it to the NLDS, but I'm hoping to roll over Philly. We're one of only two teams in the National League with a winning record against them this season. They don't intimidate me. 

I went to the 2006 NLCS. I'm trying for another. Maybe this time I can get World Series tickets!! There's absolutely nothing in sports like a playoff game in STL. 

Go Cards!!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

I thought Tyler Kepner, the NY Times baseball writer, put it well in his tweet about last night: "I feel bad for people who don't like baseball. Greatest game ever." Amen! Especially when it works out the way I want it to.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

*Sighs* The grace period in Boston is over.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I was totally disgusted with Boston's playing over the past month.  They didn't deserve the playoffs.  Hope not making the playoffs doesn't ruin Jacoby's shot at MVP.

Baseball season is over for me...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> I was totally disgusted with Boston's playing over the past month. They didn't deserve the playoffs. Hope not making the playoffs doesn't ruin Jacoby's shot at MVP.
> 
> Baseball season is over for me...


No, no, SM - there are still teams to cheer AGAINST to finish up the season


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> I was totally disgusted with Boston's playing over the past month. They didn't deserve the playoffs.


I felt the same way about the Brave's play at the end of the season.



crebel said:


> No, no, SM - there are still teams to cheer AGAINST to finish up the season


Yep, there are. Go Phillies as I will now be able to wholeheartedly support Cliff Lee's team. (Which of course means rooting against the Cards.)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll watch what I can of the Division Series, more than likely with the sound down as I write if I'm not out covering a game.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Go Cards!


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

I feel bad for the Tampa Bay fans who left early. They only missed out on one of the greatest moments in their franchise's history.


----------



## NYBravesfan (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, Cliff Lee may have grown up just a few miles from me, but I still can't bring myself to root for the Phillies.  A Dbacks-Rays series could be fun, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Christopher Hunter said:


> I feel bad for the Tampa Bay fans who left early. They only missed out on one of the greatest moments in their franchise's history.


If they left early they weren't true fans. 

I would like no Yankees or Phillies in the Series. . . . . . 

The Diamondbacks logos/uniforms are very creative I think. . . . .

But mostly, I'm looking forward to next season. . .. Go Nats!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

NYBravesfan said:


> Well, Cliff Lee may have grown up just a few miles from me, but I still can't bring myself to root for the Phillies. A Dbacks-Rays series could be fun, though.


Looks like we will be at odds then. Nothing new about that when it comes to sports, tho.

Oh, and welcome to KB, son. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

loonlover said:


> I felt the same way about the Brave's play at the end of the season.
> 
> Yep, there are. Go Phillies as I will now be able to wholeheartedly support Cliff Lee's team. (Which of course means rooting against the Cards.)


I love you and II anyway, but I was thinking more along the lines of cheering against the Yankees  I do think the Phillies are going to be tough to beat, but the Cards did it during the season so hopefully they can keep it up!

GO CARDINALS


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

ALDS starts this afternoon Go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

MLB channel just said that Terry Francona is no longer manager of the Red Sox. That didn't take long.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Rain delay in Tigers/Yankees game. I was so happy that the Tigers got a 1st inning homer............as a life-long Yankee hater, that was nice.
I'm looking forward to the Phils/Cards game..........Maybe we can get lucky & Doc will pitch another no hitter in the 1st game of the post season!! WOO HOO LET'S GO PHILS!!


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

How about a shout-out for the BREWERS. The bash brothers, Braun and Fielder, and fab pitching. They'll take the series -- and you heard it here first.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jon Olson said:


> How about a shout-out for the BREWERS. The bash brothers, Braun and Fielder, and fab pitching. They'll take the series -- and you heard it here first.


I certainly think they're the NL team most likely to give my Phillies problems, so I'm slightly in favor of the Diamondbacks knocking them off.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Christopher Hunter said:


> I feel bad for the Tampa Bay fans who left early. They only missed out on one of the greatest moments in their franchise's history.


Tampa Bay has fans? That's a newsflash. Last I checked, all they had were bandwagon jumpers.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Good baseball games yesterday!  Halladay was a machine after getting tapped for the 3-run homer in the 1st.  Cards added a little excitement in the bottom of the 9th...

Nog, do you know what the circle B patch is for on the Phillie uniforms?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

crebel said:


> Good baseball games yesterday! Halladay was a machine after getting tapped for the 3-run homer in the 1st. Cards added a little excitement in the bottom of the 9th...
> 
> Nog, do you know what the circle B patch is for on the Phillie uniforms?


The B is for two members of the Buck family who passed away, both being members of the Phillies' management: Alexander "Whip" Buck and J. Mahlon "Jim" Buck. (I had to look that up, as I knew it was for someone in management and not a player or coach, but didn't remember the specifics.)

PS: That at-bat by Ryan Howard that put the Phillies in the lead was a classic battle (with a great outcome).


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

very intense game three last night but it was a fantastic game.  Chance to finish it off this afternoon but it will be a very tough one GO RANGERS !!!!!!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

And the Rangers did it this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Gawd, what a miracle, to both win the division *and* go to the ALCS two years in a row!  After that blow-out against us in Game 1, how nice was that to come back and win the next 3....  

Looks like the Yankees are currently taking the Tigers to game 5 (it's 7-1 in the top of the 8th in Game 4), so we'll wait awhile longer to see who we meet up with in the ALCS....


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Steph H said:


> And the Rangers did it this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gawd, what a miracle, to both win the division *and* go to the ALCS two years in a row! After that blow-out against us in Game 1, how nice was that to come back and win the next 3....
> 
> Looks like the Yankees are currently taking the Tigers to game 5 (it's 7-1 in the top of the 8th in Game 4), so we'll wait awhile longer to see who we meet up with in the ALCS....


It's exciting for sure...as for the wait to see who we play. The rest should help it was a very intense series. I know my nerves need to recuperate lol. 
VERY proud they battled ALL season


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> It's exciting for sure...as for the wait to see who we play. The rest should help it was a very intense series. I know my nerves need to recuperate lol.
> VERY proud they battled ALL season


I think it's gonna be the Yankees. Lotta pressure on Detroit starter Doug Fister. Sorry about the Rays, but GO TEXAS!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

So glad the Rays are out.. that mockery of a fan base... ugh.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, it's 2-2 with a Carpenter/Halladay re-match for the rubber game. 

Go Cards!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Take THAT, Yankees!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Doug DePew said:


> Well, it's 2-2 with a Carpenter/Halladay re-match for the rubber game.
> 
> Go Cards!


I'd say, "Good luck!", but I'd be lying. 

My prediction: Phillies win 2-1 in a great, competitive game, with Carlos Ruiz knocking in the winning run.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Take THAT, Yankees!!!


I'm not into baseball much but I'm always thrilled when the Yankees are eliminated


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the first and likely only time I will ever say this - GO PHILLIES!!!  As a Reds fan I just cannot bring myself to root for the Cardinals.  Just isn't going to happen!  Nog, I can't believe you don't have a Phillies related avitar!  I'm hoping for a little more excitement than a 2-1 game, but with Carpenter and Halladay that isn't likely to happen.  

And I too am ALWAYS happy to see the Yankees eliminated!  YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Y'know, I'm always happy to see the Yankees lose, too.  But it would have been fun to see if my Rangers could've beaten them in the ALCS for a second year in a row....


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Y'know, I'm always happy to see the Yankees lose, too. But it would have been fun to see if my Rangers could've beaten them in the ALCS for a second year in a row....


IA,but I did relish Arod being the LAST out yet AGAIN lol


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jen said:


> This is the first and likely only time I will ever say this - GO PHILLIES!!! As a Reds fan I just cannot bring myself to root for the Cardinals. Just isn't going to happen! Nog, I can't believe you don't have a Phillies related avitar! I'm hoping for a little more excitement than a 2-1 game, but with Carpenter and Halladay that isn't likely to happen.
> 
> And I too am ALWAYS happy to see the Yankees eliminated! YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe after _Snuff_ is released next week and if the Phillies are still in it...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And the playoffs are now all in the Central time zone.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And the playoffs are now all in the Central time zone.


Who woulda thunk it? Could not believe that Phillies/Cardinals game. Carpenter pitched the game of his life.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Noggy, don't be throwing yourself off a bridge about the Phillies... or about Ryan Howard's Achilles.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Is anyone else hoping that the Rangers take a 3-0 series lead in the ALCS so FOX has to show the "Teams that have rallied back from a 3-0 deficit to win the series" graphic? Just me?


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Go Cards!! 

That is all.


Actually, I just bought tickets to Game One of the World Series!!! Now I just need three more Cardinal wins to use them. I went to the NLCS in 2006, but I've never been to a WS game before. St. Louis goes absolutely crazy for any baseball game, but that NLCS game was another level. I can only imagine a WS game.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like my wish isn't coming true.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, it would've been cool, Sean, but the Rangers just didn't have it last night.  Hopefully it'll go better this afternoon!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Detroit is hanging in there! I'm all for the Rangers, apart from Doug Fister. I'd love for Scherzer to come through and force an ALCS 7th game.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Probably not going to watch the postseason until the World Series... and even then, I may not care.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I only need one more Cardinal win to use these World Series tickets!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Doug DePew said:


> I only need one more Cardinal win to use these World Series tickets!!!


That's right! Go Cardinals. When you are at the Series, hold up a sign that says "Hello KB!"


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

congrats to my Rangers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Woot! That was such a sweet game yesterday....sorry Detroit, but our Rangers needed a blow-out win like that!

So we weren't entirely a fluke last year, since we won the ALCS two years in a row now. I just hope we don't have another meltdown in the World Series like last year!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

OK, who wins the World Series? Rangers or Cardinals?


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to be at Game One up by right field...out by Berkmann!!


This is my first time at a World Series game, and I'm sooooo excited.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Doug DePew said:


> I'm going to be at Game One up by right field...out by Berkmann!!
> 
> 
> This is my first time at a World Series game, and I'm sooooo excited.


You picked a good game, Doug, for a Cardinals fan. Better than last night. My family is ticked with me for suddenly rooting for the Cardinals, but I can't help it because they feel underdoggy to me. I think Texas will roll all over them in Arlington.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

CNDudley said:


> You picked a good game, Doug, for a Cardinals fan. Better than last night. My family is ticked with me for suddenly rooting for the Cardinals, but I can't help it because they feel underdoggy to me. I think Texas will roll all over them in Arlington.


It was a terrific game. Both of them have been, but I'm glad mine was a win. We should have gone back to Texas with two wins, but they just outplayed us for a half-inning. That was good baseball. It was still a great game. St. Louis is a baseball crazy town. The whole scene was a blast!

I like the underdog thing. I'm cool with that. We were underdogs last time, too (2006) (We were actually favorites who'd won 105 games in 2004 when we got swept. I like being underdogs.)

St. Louis and Texas actually match up pretty evenly. St. Louis had the number one offense in the National League. Without a bunch of blown saves earlier in the year, they'd have a much better record. I think it'll go seven and all of them will be close games. Go Cards!!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Doug DePew said:


> I think it'll go seven and all of them will be close games. Go Cards!!


Well, maybe they won't all be close games.


Go Cards!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Tonight's game was awesome.    As an M's fan, I have to hate the Rangers (it's in the rules), so the only benefit to them taking the Series would be that I'd love to see Beltre get a ring...but much as I love & miss watching him, I'd still rather see Texas lose!

Pujols was simply cracking me up. Why on earth did they keep pitching to him? Walk the man, for pity's sake, especially on that last at bat. They had to know he's going to hit it.

Great game. Hope the rest are as interesting.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Tonight's game was awesome.  As an M's fan, I have to hate the Rangers (it's in the rules), so the only benefit to them taking the Series would be that I'd love to see Beltre get a ring...but much as I love & miss watching him, I'd still rather see Texas lose!


Victoria--I'm in the complete opposite camp! As a Mariners fan, I am totally irked that we signed Beltre to that enormous contract and he seriously underperformed with his bat. Then he goes on to tear it up in Boston and Texas.

I was going with underdog thing and rooting for the Cardinals, but now I think TX has captured that position. Both teams have such scary line-ups. You'd think you could score 7 runs and win a game, but not in this case!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

It's been an interesting Series so far, hasn't it?  If nothing else, I'm just glad the Rangers haven't rolled over and played dead, like they mostly did in the Series last year.  2-2 is excellent, and last night's mostly-close win after Saturday's blow-out lost was a good come-back game.

Any of you who watched last night's game (or the Cowboys afternoon game) probably saw the interesting sports dynamic we had in North Texas (more specifically Arlington) yesterday -- the St. Louis Rams in town to play the Cowboys in the afternoon, and the St. Louis Cardinals in town to play the Rangers in the Series in the evening.  Both wins for the hometown boys.  Woot!  Even funnier to see a couple of the baseball players on the football field for the pre-game coin toss.   The stadiums are literally across the parking lots from each other so it was an easy thing to do; then they showed the Rangers in their locker room watching the Cowboys game.  And Dirk Nowitski, MVP of the 2011 Champ Dallas Mavericks basketball team, threw out the first pitch at the first home game on Saturday (I missed it and never saw a replay so I have no idea how he did).  We just need to get the Dallas Stars hockey team involved somehow and we'll have all our teams working together!  

Oh, and Victoria -- I'm different than your approach; once it gets to the Series, I root for the AL team, to show solidarity for my hometown league.  

Unless, of course, it's the Yankees....heeheehee


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Steph H said:


> Oh, and Victoria -- I'm different than your approach; once it gets to the Series, I root for the AL team, to show solidarity for my hometown league.


I do the same thing except I always root for the National League. I never root for any American League team. 


I saw a replay of Nowitski's pitch. It didn't look too bad. I couldn't see the catcher, but I think he got it there. He actually threw off the mound, too!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

What do you think? Texas has it all wrapped up? I couldn't believe St. Louis blew all those opportunities and a great start by Chris Carpenter. Sigh. I should market my services to major league teams: hire me to root for your opponents, and watch them sink like stones. I'm beginning to think I'm the voodoo doll of baseball.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know if we (Rangers) have it wrapped up, but it'd sure be nice!   I have a feeling it will go to 7 though.  

Wonder if tonight's game will be played, they've been talking for days about the potentially dodgy weather in St. Louis today/night, and local news here this morning made mention that neither the umps nor the managers really want to go through a long night of starts and stops due to rain delays (don't blame 'em since it's supposed to be cold too!).  Guess we'll find out later on!


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Nothing's wrapped up, CN. 

Well, today's game was postponed. I think Carpenter will probably start game seven if it gets there. It'll be short rest, but there's nobody currently active that is better to start game seven of the World Series. Garcia's an entirely different pitcher at home. His ERA is two runs lower in home games. He starts game six. 

I think it'll get to game seven. Once it gets there...no telling. I love game sevens when every player is available and every pitcher is in the bullpen.

Go Cards!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

CNDudley said:


> Victoria--I'm in the complete opposite camp! As a Mariners fan, I am totally irked that we signed Beltre to that enormous contract and he seriously underperformed with his bat. Then he goes on to tear it up in Boston and Texas.


Well, when you average out Beltre's WAR (Wins Above Replacement) for the years he was here vs. his contract amount, you'll find that he more than lived up to his end of the deal on a dollars per game basis versus comparable infielders during that period. Not his fault Bavasi was an idiot for offering that much for that long to a power RHB, regardless. Add in park factors--because Safeco is NOT a hitter's park, especially for power righties--and you'll understand just why he's done better hitting-wise in both Boston and Texas. His defense is superb, regardless, and I would've *gladly* taken even his supposed underperformance the last two years over the contract nightmare and drama queen that is Chone Figgins or the parade of rookies we had at third this year.

(My husband's holding his head right now, going, "Wait, say all that again S-L-O-W-L-Y." He hates it when I start spewing stats at him. Though he's all for Beltre over Figgins just based on what he sees, because, well, Figgins. Talk about horrendous underperformance. LOL)

I've usually got a bandwagon team (or three) going, based on where my favorite ex-M's have gone. None of them made it this far. And of course, I root for anyone who plays against the Yankees. 

Fingers crossed for a game seven here as well!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

As much as I wanted to watch Game 6 last night, I *am* glad they went ahead and called it early so no one had to worry about rain delays.  Even though our local coverage from St. Louis showed it mostly not raining by game time and later on, looked like there was plenty of water still on the field and so on. I'd think the players would be happier not to play in chilly intermittent rain rather than ever-so-slightly warmer not-rain!   Of course, I'm sure they're ready to keep going too.

We've got St. Louis's weather today....it got around 80 yesterday with lots of sun, but today it's chilly and gray with rain coming in another hour or so and temps will continue to drop (still mid/high 50s but they'll drop a few more degrees during the day) -- so staying in Arlington wouldn't have been much better!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

OH MY LORD ~ what a game!!!!  I have to buy a new box of hair color tomorrow to cover the new grey that showed up during the game.  Just unbelievable.  Game 7 tomorrow - just the way the World Series should be.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I had some serious anxiety during that game...........come on now........WHY, WHY, WHY, would you intentionally walk Pujols to get to Berkman Duh, that was just dumb. 
On to game 7. Heres hoping the Rangers can get it together..........


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

Last night's game was..........Ridonculous


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

TerryS said:


> Last night's game was..........Ridonculous


...*TERRIFIC*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

sorry.. I like Daughtry well enough, but I think the gentleman last night did a MUCH better job with the Nat'l Anthem.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

This is so stressful!  Then I remind myself there is no more baseball after tonight until April.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

That's a winner!! 

Number eleven in 11. Go crazy folks, go crazy! 

Never give up. Never give up. Never, never, never give up.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

THEY DID IT!!!! SAINT LOUIS CARDINALS

WORLD SERIES WINNERS


----------

